# What does everyone else take?



## Jud (Nov 4, 2006)

*What do you take?*​
Prozac00.00%Zoloft111.11%Paxil00.00%Depakote (valporic acid)00.00%Risperdal00.00%A diffrent SSRI888.89%


----------



## Jud (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok so ive tried pretty much everything. I started with paxil but really low and just quit, i then went to prozac and i really dont remember what happened with that. U know how u forget alot well at least i do. but newayz then i moved to zoloft and klonopin. Quit taking that for some odd reason then tried to start back up on it and accidently overdosed on the zoloft. Then went to depakote aka valporic acid. its for bi polar. that didnt seem to help much either. Recently i started taking risperdal. im at 1mg right now and have really not seen much of a diff. Ive been kinda feeling a little depresed on it i think. So ya i really dont know where to go from here cuz i think back and u know how u think ur bad but ur really not that bad? well i think thats how i was. I was feeling kinda bad on the prozac and zoloft but i really had no idea what bad was until the day i od'ed on zoloft. but if somone can help me out it would be just dandy lol my mom takes paxil so im thinkin maby i can give that a shot once i go back to my psych in like 2weeks. But hey on the bright side snowboard season starts up in 6 days and im prety much psyched about that. Thx alot for reading this, ill try my best to help everyone else out, tell them my experiences, just msg me and ill talk to ya about w/e OH and let me know what med it is if u say other or a diffrent ssri on the poll Question


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well im on clonazepam (klonopin) has which really helped my dp/dr. Ive been pretty much 100% dp/dr since i started taking it.

Im also on divalproex (a vaproate) and seroquel. But those are for my bipolar. I cant really see how depakote or a anti-psychotic would help dp/dr much.

I dont know why doctor's are so quick to give out atypical anti-psychotic's for dp/dr. If you didnt have bipolar or schizophrenia i imagine they would probley turn you into a goddamn zombie and make you 10 times worse.


----------



## Jud (Nov 4, 2006)

Ya as i go up in dose i think its starting to make me depressed. I can kinda tell only cuz nothing has been making me happy, and i really never go out. I know i have to try to go out with my friends but i just have had no urge to do anything but stay at home and play videogames haha


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think that Psychs prescribe anti-psychotics more for the obsessive thinking and mood parts of the DP/DR. In my situation, I don't think my DP is really that bad, but along with it comes major obsessive thoughts which leads to a depression. For that, personally, I believe mood stabilizers or anti-psychotics such as Risperdal could probably help. Right now i just switched from Lexapro to Prozac, and so far it's sucked, but I know it takes time.


----------

